# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  فیزیوتراپی یا دام پزشکی؟

## G O L B A R G

سلام دوستان  :Yahoo (1):  رتبه ها اومد و متاسفانه رتبه ی من به پزشکی سراسری نمیخوره  :Yahoo (12):  ولی عشق اول و آخر ! من فقط پزشکیه ! و نمیتونم خودم رو  

راضی کنم که بدون در نظر  گرفتن علاقه ام روی همه ی آرزوهام پا بذارم ! و برای همیشه از پزشکی دست بکشم!!! من میتونم دامپزشکی شهر محل  

سکونتم و یا فیزیو ی شهر دیگه قبول بشم !! به هیچ کدومشم اون اندازه که به پزشکی علاقه دارم , علاقه ندارم :/ از طرفیم امسال فارغ التحصیل  

بودم و دیگه توان روحی ی سال دیگه پشت کنکور موندن رو ندارم  و تصمیم گرفتم همین امسال برم دانشگاه و انتخاب رشته کنم. من شدیدا میخوام !!  

رشته ای رو انتخاب کنم که بیشترین شباهت رو به پزشکی داشته باشه ! تا انشالله در ادامه بتونم راهی برای ورودم به رشته ی پزشکی باز کنم ! در  

ضمن این فاکتورم برام خیلی مهمه که اگرم خدایی نکرده نتونستم وارد رشته ی پزشکی بشم بعد از فارغ التحصیلی از رشته ی خودم بتونم مشغول به  

کار بشم و درآمدی داشته باشم !  

+کسی میدونه از فیزیو میشه راحت تر وارد رشته ی پزشکی شد یا دام پزشکی و یا شایدم اصلا از هیچ کدومش نشه ؟!!!! 

+برای دامپزشکی میتونم در شهر محل سکونت خودم و در کنار خانواده باشم و از این نظر میتونم در دوران دانشجویی خییلی بهتر درس بخونم و  

انشالله معدل بالایی رو بدست بیارم  :Yahoo (1):  ولی برای فیزیو باید برم ی شهر دیگه که خب مشکلات خوابگاهی شدن رو بدنبال داره ! شاید نتونم در اون اندازه  

که دلم میخواد از لحاظ درسی موفق بشم :/ 

اگه *اطلاعات دقیقی* در این زمینه دارید ! و با *دلیل و منطق* منو راهنمایی میکنید ! خوش حال میشم نظرتون رو بدونم . 

اینم پیشاپیش تقدیم شما عزیزان  :22:

----------


## Mr.Hosein

با سلام خسته نباشی...
شما که فیزیوتراپی دولتی میارید شهر دیگه!بعید میدونم پزشکی نیارید...(هر چند رتبتونو نمیدونم ولی بین الملل یا ازاد احتمالش هست)

اگه برید فیزیوتراپی میتونین بعد از گرفتن لیسانس در ازمون کارشناسی به پزشکی شرکت کنید که احتمال قبولی به دلایلی زیاد نیست...(پارتی میخواد!)
اگه برید دامپزشکی بعد از گرفتن دکترای حرفه ای میتونین بعضی از رشته های علوم پایه پزشکی رو بخونین که فکر میکنم با اون چیزی که در ذهنتون دارید فاصله داشته باشه!

در کل فیزیوتراپی رو صد در صد پیشنهاد میکنم...چه از نظر درامد چه از نظر جایگاه(شما جایگاهتون از پزشک بیشتر نباشه کمتر نیست!)چه از نظر کار...
دامپزشکی یکی از رشته های سخته...سختیش به گفته ی بعضیا از پزشکی هم بیشتره!نزدیک 6سال درس خوندن و بعد از اون بازار کار زیاد جالبی انتظار شما رو نمیکشه...البته بستگی داره روحیه خودتون چه طوری باشه یا شرایطتتون...مثلا میتونین خارج از شهر فعالیت کنین؟!میتونین مطب بزنین؟!میتونین اشنایی پیدا کنین و کارتونو گسترش بدید...؟
کسیو سراغ دارم دامپزشکی ماهی 7تومن درامدشه.کسی رو میشناسم 2تومن هم بعید میدونم در بیاره و کسی هم هست شمال تهران مطب داره و پول پارو میکنه...
اگه عاشق پزشکی و کادر درمان هستین فیزیوتراپی برای شما بدون شک بهترین گزینس...

----------


## G O L B A R G

> با سلام خسته نباشی...
> شما که فیزیوتراپی دولتی میارید شهر دیگه!بعید میدونم پزشکی نیارید...(هر چند رتبتونو نمیدونم ولی بین الملل یا ازاد احتمالش هست)
> 
> اگه برید فیزیوتراپی میتونین بعد از گرفتن لیسانس در ازمون کارشناسی به پزشکی شرکت کنید که احتمال قبولی به دلایلی زیاد نیست...(پارتی میخواد!)
> اگه برید دامپزشکی بعد از گرفتن دکترای حرفه ای میتونین بعضی از رشته های علوم پایه پزشکی رو بخونین که فکر میکنم با اون چیزی که در ذهنتون دارید فاصله داشته باشه!
> 
> در کل فیزیوتراپی رو صد در صد پیشنهاد میکنم...چه از نظر درامد چه از نظر جایگاه(شما جایگاهتون از پزشک بیشتر نباشه کمتر نیست!)چه از نظر کار...
> دامپزشکی یکی از رشته های سخته...سختیش به گفته ی بعضیا از پزشکی هم بیشتره!نزدیک 6سال درس خوندن و بعد از اون بازار کار زیاد جالبی انتظار شما رو نمیکشه...البته بستگی داره روحیه خودتون چه طوری باشه یا شرایطتتون...مثلا میتونین خارج از شهر فعالیت کنین؟!میتونین مطب بزنین؟!میتونین اشنایی پیدا کنین و کارتونو گسترش بدید...؟
> کسیو سراغ دارم دامپزشکی ماهی 7تومن درامدشه.کسی رو میشناسم 2تومن هم بعید میدونم در بیاره و کسی هم هست شمال تهران مطب داره و پول پارو میکنه...
> اگه عاشق پزشکی و کادر درمان هستین فیزیوتراپی برای شما بدون شک بهترین گزینس...


ممنون دوست عزیز  :Yahoo (1):  آخه دامپزشکی میتونم شهر خودم برم ! و دختر خاله و عموم هر دو دامپزشکی خوندن و در آمد خوبی دارن ! و آخرشم اینکه حس میکنم از دامپزشکی شاید  

یجوری بتونم به پزشکی برسم (اصلا میشه ؟؟  :Yahoo (19):  ) ولی فیزیو نه !

----------


## G O L B A R G

> با سلام خسته نباشی...
> شما که فیزیوتراپی دولتی میارید شهر دیگه!بعید میدونم پزشکی نیارید...(هر چند رتبتونو نمیدونم ولی بین الملل یا ازاد احتمالش هست)
> 
> اگه برید فیزیوتراپی میتونین بعد از گرفتن لیسانس در ازمون کارشناسی به پزشکی شرکت کنید که احتمال قبولی به دلایلی زیاد نیست...(پارتی میخواد!)
> اگه برید دامپزشکی بعد از گرفتن دکترای حرفه ای میتونین بعضی از رشته های علوم پایه پزشکی رو بخونین که فکر میکنم با اون چیزی که در ذهنتون دارید فاصله داشته باشه!
> 
> در کل فیزیوتراپی رو صد در صد پیشنهاد میکنم...چه از نظر درامد چه از نظر جایگاه(شما جایگاهتون از پزشک بیشتر نباشه کمتر نیست!)چه از نظر کار...
> دامپزشکی یکی از رشته های سخته...سختیش به گفته ی بعضیا از پزشکی هم بیشتره!نزدیک 6سال درس خوندن و بعد از اون بازار کار زیاد جالبی انتظار شما رو نمیکشه...البته بستگی داره روحیه خودتون چه طوری باشه یا شرایطتتون...مثلا میتونین خارج از شهر فعالیت کنین؟!میتونین مطب بزنین؟!میتونین اشنایی پیدا کنین و کارتونو گسترش بدید...؟
> کسیو سراغ دارم دامپزشکی ماهی 7تومن درامدشه.کسی رو میشناسم 2تومن هم بعید میدونم در بیاره و کسی هم هست شمال تهران مطب داره و پول پارو میکنه...
> اگه عاشق پزشکی و کادر درمان هستین فیزیوتراپی برای شما بدون شک بهترین گزینس...


طول مدت تحصیل فیزیو 4 ساله ؟  یعنی واقعا فیزیو به پزشکی  :Yahoo (90):  شبیه ؟؟!

----------


## amirh7

فیزیوتراپی الان کاملا از پزشکی عمومی بهتره درامد فیزیو از 90 درصد پزشکای عمومی بیشتره

----------


## khaan

فیزیوتراپی اصلا اشباع نشده قطعا آینده کاری خیلی خوبی داره. دامپزشکی برای دختر زیاد مناسب نیست

----------


## G O L B A R G

> فیزیوتراپی اصلا اشباع نشده قطعا آینده کاری خیلی خوبی داره. دامپزشکی برای دختر زیاد مناسب نیست


من میخوام از طریق این رشته وارد رشته ی پزشکی بشم ! اگرم نشد !!! تا phd میرم جلو چه دام چه فیزیو  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR.AKRAMI

سلام
دامپزشکی رشته سختی هست و اگه علاقه نداشته باشید به احتمال زیاد پس از یکی دو سال منصرف می شوید .....
برای بانوان هم دامپزشکی بیشتر در زمینه دام های کوچک شغل وجود داره.
تاکید میکنم این رشته فقط علاقه میخواد و سختی درس هاش هم یه نمونه اش اینه ک مثلا شما در پزشکی فقط اناتومی انسان میخونید ولی در دامپزشکی باید اناتومی چندین جانور ک ب مراتب سخت تر از انسان هست رو بخونید و....

----------


## G O L B A R G

نظرتون راجع به تغذیه چیه ؟؟ اونم میتونم برم... 

+خودم میدونم فیزیو خییلی طرفدار داره ! ولی من همش دلم دنبال پزشکیه برام درآمد و وجه ی اجتماعی و راحتی دروس در ابتدای راه زیاد مهم نیست !!! بیشتر دلم میخواد رشته ای رو  
 که انتخاب میکنم منو به پزشکی وصلم کنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> ممنون دوست عزیز  آخه دامپزشکی میتونم شهر خودم برم ! و دختر خاله و عموم هر دو دامپزشکی خوندن و در آمد خوبی دارن ! و آخرشم اینکه حس میکنم از دامپزشکی شاید  
> 
> یجوری بتونم به پزشکی برسم (اصلا میشه ؟؟  ) ولی فیزیو نه !



اگه شما بخواین از دامپزشکی وارد شاخه های  پزشکی بشین اغلب کار شما میشه تحقیق...که همینطور که میدونین علوم پایه در ایران هنوز جا نیوفتاده...
بستگی داره این میزان حقوقی که بستگانتون میگیرن در چه حد باشه...ولی به طور عمومی درامد دامپزشکان متوسطه...بین2تا4تومنه...
شما تو دامپزشکی با حیوانات سر و کار دارین...شما عاشق این موجوداتین؟!یا دوست دارین در کادر درمانی بیمارستان باشین؟!
شما در فیزیوتراپی وارد بخش درمان میشین و با انسان سر و کار دارید...با 4سال درس خوندن درامد خیلی خوبی رو کسب میکنین...از هر لحاظ حساب کنین این رشته بهتره...
پزشکی-فیزیوتراپی-پرستاری-هوشبری و...همگی جز کادر درمان هستن...شما اگه دنبال اون لذت و حس خوب از کمک کردن به دیگران هستین,با فیزیوتراپی هم میتونین به این احساس برسید...
اگه مشکلی از نظر خوابگاه و دوری از خانواده ندارید(مشکل نمیشه اسمشو گذاشت!تجربه ی جدید با ادم های جدید...)فیزیوتراپی رو انتخاب کنید...ارزششو داره...مطمین باشید

----------


## G O L B A R G

> اگه شما بخواین از دامپزشکی وارد شاخه های  پزشکی بشین اغلب کار شما میشه تحقیق...که همینطور که میدونین علوم پایه در ایران هنوز جا نیوفتاده...
> بستگی داره این میزان حقوقی که بستگانتون میگیرن در چه حد باشه...ولی به طور عمومی درامد دامپزشکان متوسطه...بین2تا4تومنه...
> شما تو دامپزشکی با حیوانات سر و کار دارین...شما عاشق این موجوداتین؟!یا دوست دارین در کادر درمانی بیمارستان باشین؟!
> شما در فیزیوتراپی وارد بخش درمان میشین و با انسان سر و کار دارید...با 4سال درس خوندن درامد خیلی خوبی رو کسب میکنین...از هر لحاظ حساب کنین این رشته بهتره...
> پزشکی-فیزیوتراپی-پرستاری-هوشبری و...همگی جز کادر درمان هستن...شما اگه دنبال اون لذت و حس خوب از کمک کردن به دیگران هستین,با فیزیوتراپی هم میتونین به این احساس برسید...
> اگه مشکلی از نظر خوابگاه و دوری از خانواده ندارید(مشکل نمیشه اسمشو گذاشت!تجربه ی جدید با ادم های جدید...)فیزیوتراپی رو انتخاب کنید...ارزششو داره...مطمین باشید


ممنون عالی بود  :Yahoo (1):  عاشق پزشکیم ! چون قبلش عاشق وطنم و مردمانش هستم و از اینکه ببینم میتونم آلامشون رو کم کنم لذت میبرم هیچ چیزی نمیتونه جای لبخند و دعای خیر یک  

بیمار بهبود پیدا کرده و خانواده اش رو برای من بگیره  :Yahoo (1):  کار کردن در محیط بیمارستان و از نزدیک در ارتباط بودن با افراد بیمار و لمس کردن مشکلاتشون با گوشت و پوست و خون و  

همدردی و کمک بهشون رو خییییییییییلییییییییییییی  ییییم دوست می دارم  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> ممنون عالی بود  عاشق پزشکیم ! چون قبلش عاشق وطنم و مردمانش هستم و از اینکه ببینم میتونم آلامشون رو کم کنم لذت میبرم هیچ چیزی نمیتونه جای لبخند و دعای خیر یک  
> 
> بیمار بهبود پیدا کرده و خانواده اش رو برای من بگیره  کار کردن در محیط بیمارستان و از نزدیک در ارتباط بودن با افراد بیمار و لمس کردن مشکلاتشون با گوشت و پوست و خون و  
> 
> همدردی و کمک بهشون رو خییییییییییلییییییییییییی  ییییم دوست می دارم


شما ببینین چه چیزی راضی میکنه شمارو؟
میخواین جز کادر درمان باشید و کمک کنین؟!
یا به هر نحوی میخواین لقب دکتر رو به دست بیارید!؟(توهین برداشت نکنید!به دلیل اینکه گفتید چه در فیزیو چه در دامپزشکی تا پی اچ دی ادامه میدم,میخوام خودتون بدونین هدفتون از این کار چیه!؟میخواین تدریس کنین!؟یا فقط به خاطر لقب دکتر بودنه!؟اگه شما اونجوری که میگین عاشق پزشکی هستین دامپزشکی نمیتونه شمارو راضی کنه!)

هر چیزی از زندگی میخواین رو بگیرین ازش...
همینطور که خودتون گفتین عاشق کار در بیمارستان هستین...پس دامپزشکی,علوم پایه ها(در کل رشته هایی که برخورد مستقیم با بیمار ندارن) نمیتونه انتخاب مناسبی باشه...
فیزیوتراپی رشته ی خوبی هست...شما میتونین به خیلی از افراد خدمت کنید...حتی مظلوم ترین قشر ها و ضعیف ترین قشر های جامعه...مثل سالمندان,کسایی که بعضی از توانایی هاشونو از دست دادن و...بدون شک کار کردن در چنین شرایطی میتونه رضایت خوبی برای شما ایجاد کنه...
تا انتخاب رشته وقت به اندازه ی کافی هست...با فارغ التحصیل های هر دو رشته صحبت کنید و از روحیات خودتون بگین و همینطور خواسته هاتون..

----------


## G O L B A R G

> شما ببینین چه چیزی راضی میکنه شمارو؟
> میخواین جز کادر درمان باشید و کمک کنین؟!
> یا به هر نحوی میخواین لقب دکتر رو به دست بیارید!؟(توهین برداشت نکنید!به دلیل اینکه گفتید چه در فیزیو چه در دامپزشکی تا پی اچ دی ادامه میدم,میخوام خودتون بدونین هدفتون از این کار چیه!؟میخواین تدریس کنین!؟یا فقط به خاطر لقب دکتر بودنه!؟اگه شما اونجوری که میگین عاشق پزشکی هستین دامپزشکی نمیتونه شمارو راضی کنه!)
> 
> هر چیزی از زندگی میخواین رو بگیرین ازش...
> همینطور که خودتون گفتین عاشق کار در بیمارستان هستین...پس دامپزشکی,علوم پایه ها(در کل رشته هایی که برخورد مستقیم با بیمار ندارن) نمیتونه انتخاب مناسبی باشه...
> فیزیوتراپی رشته ی خوبی هست...شما میتونین به خیلی از افراد خدمت کنید...حتی مظلوم ترین قشر ها و ضعیف ترین قشر های جامعه...مثل سالمندان,کسایی که بعضی از توانایی هاشونو از دست دادن و...بدون شک کار کردن در چنین شرایطی میتونه رضایت خوبی برای شما ایجاد کنه...
> تا انتخاب رشته وقت به اندازه ی کافی هست...با فارغ التحصیل های هر دو رشته صحبت کنید و از روحیات خودتون بگین و همینطور خواسته هاتون..


ممنون از راهنماییتون میتونم بپرسم خودتون چه رشته ای میخونید؟ 

اینکه گفتم در هر رشته ای که وارد شدم تا phd ادامه میدم به هیچ وجه به این خاطر نیست که لقب دکتر رو بدست بیارم! از نظرمن یک هدف (میتونه هر چیزی باشه مثلا قبولی  

در  ی رشته ی خاص مثل پزشکی)  وقتی ارزش داره که آدم خودش اونو بدست اوورده باشه! با افتخار و اقتدار! درواقع نون تلاش خودشو بخوره و گرنه بشخصه این منو راضی  

نمیکنه ! کهالان بیان ی روپوش سفید تنم کنن ی گوشی پزشکیم بندازن گردن و مدامم خانم دکتر صدام کنن!!!! و بگن بفرمایید ی صندلی هم در دانشکده ی علوم پزشکی تهران  

برای شما کنار گذاشتیم ...!!! همه ی اینایی که گفتم وقتی موجبات ذوق کردن  :Yahoo (4):  منو فراهم میکنه که خودم بدستشون اوورده باشم ! اونم با به جون خریدن تموم سختیاش! و  

گرنه خیلی از دخترها هستن که به واسطه اینکه با ی پزشک ازدواج کردن خانم دکتر صداشون میکنن  :Yahoo (20):  یا خیلی از مردم عامه لیسانس مامایی تغذیه بینایی سنج رو دکتر صدا  

میزدن بواسطه ی مطب داشتن !!! 

در هر صورت وارد هر رشته ای که بشم تا جایی که راه داشته باشه ادامه اش میدم و تا تهش میرم جلو  چون دوست دارم در حیطه ی کاری خودم حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشم  

و دستی هم بر آتش  :Yahoo (15):  در رشته ی خودم فرد باسوادی باشم و بتونم برای کشور و مردمم مفید واقع بشم و بهترین خدمات رو بهشون ارائه کنم دیگه هم اینکه از درس خوندن  

لذت میبرم و دوست دارم در کار خودم بهترین باشم.

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> ممنون از راهنماییتون میتونم بپرسم خودتون چه رشته ای میخونید؟ 
> 
> اینکه گفتم در هر رشته ای که وارد شدم تا phd ادامه میدم به هیچ وجه به این خاطر نیست که لقب دکتر رو بدست بیارم! از نظرمن یک هدف (میتونه هر چیزی باشه مثلا قبولی  
> 
> در  ی رشته ی خاص مثل پزشکی)  وقتی ارزش داره که آدم خودش اونو بدست اوورده باشه! با افتخار و اقتدار! درواقع نون تلاش خودشو بخوره و گرنه بشخصه این منو راضی  
> 
> نمیکنه ! کهالان بیان ی روپوش سفید تنم کنن ی گوشی پزشکیم بندازن گردن و مدامم خانم دکتر صدام کنن!!!! و بگن بفرمایید ی صندلی هم در دانشکده ی علوم پزشکی تهران  
> 
> برای شما کنار گذاشتیم ...!!! همه ی اینایی که گفتم وقتی موجبات ذوق کردن  منو فراهم میکنه که خودم بدستشون اوورده باشم ! اونم با به جون خریدن تموم سختیاش! و  
> ...


پس اگه این ذهنیت رو دارین براتون ارزوی موفقیت میکنم...بدون شک میتونین در رشته ی خودتون بهترین بشین...

بنده زمانی پرستاری میرفتم و انصراف دادم ...

----------


## eli94

من جات بودم عزیزم بین  این 2تا بدون  شک فیزورو انتخاب میکردم

کلا از حیوون متنفرم... ولی از فیزیو راحتر میتونی بری پزشکی تا دام..

----------


## مولا علی

با سلام دوست خوبم اگه قصدت اینه که فقط از بین فیزیو و دامپزشکی یکی رو انتخاب کنی باید بگم که دامپزشکی هم مهارت وهم قدرت بدنی زیادی رو می طلبه واگه وسواسی نیستی عالیه ودرضمن بنده هم کنکوری امسال بودم (البته برای اولین بار) و اصلا خوب ندادم وقصدمه امسال بمونم ویکی از گزینه های پیش روم این بود که برم خارج برای تحصیل در مقطع فیزیو تراپی  اما بعد از اینکه یه سری تحقیق انجام دادم (به صورت تخصصی) فهمیدم بر خلاف اعتقاد عموم اصلا شغل پر در آمدی نیست (آخه چند نفر مگه در سال دست و پا و دیگر اعضای بدنش می شکنه که بیاد پیش فیزیو تراپ) از طرفی هم هر بیمارستانی یا کلینیکی تنها یک یا حداکثر2 تا فیزیو تراپ میخواد ولی اگه مطب بزنی بازم در آمدش در حد قابل قبول هست(ماهی8تا 20 میلیون =بیمارستان+مطب) البته در صورتی که بخوای در شهر های پر جمعیت مطب بزنی واینم بگم که به نظر من با توجه به جنسیت شما فیزیو تراپی شغل خیلی بهتری از دامپزشکی است وهمچنین شباهت بیشتری با پزشکی داره به هرحال با بدن انسان سرو کار داری واین نکته رو در نظر بگیر که فیزیوتراپی در ایران اگه اشتباه نکنم فقط تا مقطع کارشناسی داره که 4 سال می باشد و تفاوتش اصلیش اینه که بیشتر روی قسمت استخوان بدن انسان تمرکز میکنه.

----------


## G O L B A R G

> من جات بودم عزیزم بین  این 2تا بدون  شک فیزورو انتخاب میکردم
> 
> کلا از حیوون متنفرم... ولی از فیزیو راحتر میتونی بری پزشکی تا دام..


الی جون نمیتونم بیخیال پزشکی شم از وقتی رتبه امو دیدم ! همش دارم گریه میکنم !!!!  :Y (708):  :Yahoo (19):  از دیروز هنوز غذا نخوردم گاهی وقتا وسوسه میشم ی سال دیگه بمونم و برای  

سومین بار کنکور بدم ! ولی میترسم وسط راه کم بیارم و رتبه ام از امسالم بدتر شه :/ سیمین جون بار سومشه و ماشاالله خییلی رتبه اش خوب شده ولی من نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم  

 میشه بگی چجوری از فیزیو میتونم برم پزشکی؟؟

----------


## eli94

> الی جون نمیتونم بیخیال پزشکی شم از وقتی رتبه امو دیدم ! همش دارم گریه میکنم !!!!  از دیروز هنوز غذا نخوردم گاهی وقتا وسوسه میشم ی سال دیگه بمونم و برای  
> 
> سومین بار کنکور بدم ! ولی میترسم وسط راه کم بیارم و رتبه ام از امسالم بدتر شه :/ سیمین جون بار سومشه و ماشاالله خییلی رتبه اش خوب شده ولی من نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم  
> 
>  میشه بگی چجوری از فیزیو میتونم برم پزشکی؟؟


بعد لیسانس یه امتحان میگیرن یه راست برا پزشکی..قکر کنم لیسانسشم فرق نکنه چی باشه..

یه سری قانون داره..مثلا یکیش سن قبل 25 باشه و یکیش معدل دیپلمت 16 به بالا باشه.. 1 دور اینترنت سرچ کن برات میاره شرایطو

----------


## raheleh

چقدر جالب...دقیقا ده سال پیش من شرایط شما رو داشتم و عشق پزشکی بودم...رتبم به پزشکی نمیخورد و فقط بخاطر اسم دکتری رفتم دامپزشکی...بزرگترین اشتباه زندگیم....الان بعد ده سال کنکور دادم و‌خداروشکر رتبه ام به پزشکی میخوره...بنظر من دامپزشکی اصلا مناسب خانمها نیستاگر واقعا عشق پزشکی هستی بازم تلاش کن براش!

----------


## Ahmadrezaalfa

Up

----------


## alirezasavary

> Up


داداش این تاپیک برای سال 94ه.الکی برای زیاد شدن پستات اپ نکن

----------


## Ahmadrezaalfa

> داداش این تاپیک برای سال 94ه.الکی برای زیاد شدن پستات اپ نکن


الکی؟!!
زیاد شدن پست مگه سودی هم داره؟
اگه راجع به این دو رشته صحبتی نداری بهتره وارد نشی!!

----------


## mehrab98

> الکی؟!!
> زیاد شدن پست مگه سودی هم داره؟
> اگه راجع به این دو رشته صحبتی نداری بهتره وارد نشی!!


پر واضح فیزیوتراپی با اختلاف فاحش از دامپزشکی بهتره 
دام پزشکی.... بیشترین امار بیکاری رو داره به فرض پیدا کردن کار هم کار کر کثیف و سختی داره طرف حسابتم حیوونه بی زبونه

----------


## Ahmadrezaalfa

> پر واضح فیزیوتراپی با اختلاف فاحش از دامپزشکی بهتره 
> دام پزشکی.... بیشترین امار بیکاری رو داره به فرض پیدا کردن کار هم کار کر کثیف و سختی داره طرف حسابتم حیوونه بی زبونه


والله تا یه نکته مثبت راجع به دام می شنوم بلافاصله یه نکته منفی هم می شنوم:/آمار بیکاریش شنیدم زیاده ولی اینم شنیدم که اگه کارت خوب باشه میگیره برات. نسبت به فیزیو نمیشه گفت بهتره چون هم دکتری ست و تنوع کاری زیادتری داره؟

----------


## INFERNAL

> پر واضح فیزیوتراپی با اختلاف فاحش از دامپزشکی بهتره 
> دام پزشکی.... بیشترین امار بیکاری رو داره به فرض پیدا کردن کار هم کار کر کثیف و سختی داره طرف حسابتم حیوونه بی زبونه


نفرمایید دوست عزیز...اطلاعاتتون درباره ی دام خیلی ناقصه
اینم رشته های تخصصی خودش رو داره....همه ی دامپزشکا با گاو سر و کار ندارن

----------


## mehrab98

> نفرمایید دوست عزیز...اطلاعاتتون درباره ی دام خیلی ناقصه
> اینم رشته های تخصصی خودش رو داره....همه ی دامپزشکا با گاو سر و کار ندارن


همین که میدونم بازارکار فوق العاده فاجعه ای داره کفایت میکنه که بیشتر دربارش نخوام بدونم... خب گاو یا هر حیوون دیگه مگه فرقی دارن؟!

----------


## mehrab98

> والله تا یه نکته مثبت راجع به دام می شنوم بلافاصله یه نکته منفی هم می شنوم:/آمار بیکاریش شنیدم زیاده ولی اینم شنیدم که اگه کارت خوب باشه میگیره برات. نسبت به فیزیو نمیشه گفت بهتره چون هم دکتری ست و تنوع کاری زیادتری داره؟


چه ربطی داره دکترا بودن؟! صرفا بهت بگن دکتر کفایت میکنه برات یعنی؟! مگه به مقطع تحصیلیه..تو با ۴ سال درس خوندن فیزیو هم میتونی برای خودت مطب بزنی.. در ضمن تا دکترا تخصصی هم ادامه تحصیل داره امسالم از مهر دکترا حرفه ای فیزیو میاد برای ارشدا البته نه کنکور ، یعنی به زودی فیزیوتراپا پزشک متخصص محسوب میشن اگه دوره دکترا حرفه ای رو بگذرونن... 
من هیچی نمیگم میتونی بری با ۴ تا از هرکدوم از رشته ها حرف بزنی  نمیدونم چرا درمقابل حرفام جبهه میگیرن. 
من نه خودم فیزیوتراپی میخونم نه دوست دارم نه تعصبی دارم... فقط میدونم از دام خیلی بهتره موفق باشی.

----------


## INFERNAL

> همین که میدونم بازارکار فوق العاده فاجعه ای داره کفایت میکنه که بیشتر دربارش نخوام بدونم... خب گاو یا هر حیوون دیگه مگه فرقی دارن؟!


من 5 سال پیش همستر خریدم 7 تومن...مریض شد جوگیر شدم بردمش دامپزشکی فقط پول ویزیتش 15 تومن شد...
حالا سگ خیلی هزینه ی بالاتری داره...یه کلینیک دامپزشکی درآمد خیلی خوبی میتونه داشته باشه
حتی اگه سر و کارت با گاو باشه،با چندجا قرار داد میبندی که مثلا رو گاو داریشون نظارت داشته باشی....از هر گاو داری کلی پول میتونی در بیاری و تازه این پاره وقته و دنباله کاره دیگه ام میتونی بری

----------


## Ahmadrezaalfa

> چه ربطی داره دکترا بودن؟! صرفا بهت بگن دکتر کفایت میکنه برات یعنی؟! مگه به مقطع تحصیلیه..تو با ۴ سال درس خوندن فیزیو هم میتونی برای خودت مطب بزنی.. در ضمن تا دکترا تخصصی هم ادامه تحصیل داره امسالم از مهر دکترا حرفه ای فیزیو میاد برای ارشدا البته نه کنکور ، یعنی به زودی فیزیوتراپا پزشک متخصص محسوب میشن اگه دوره دکترا حرفه ای رو بگذرونن... 
> من هیچی نمیگم میتونی بری با ۴ تا از هرکدوم از رشته ها حرف بزنی  نمیدونم چرا درمقابل حرفام جبهه میگیرن. 
> من نه خودم فیزیوتراپی میخونم نه دوست دارم نه تعصبی دارم... فقط میدونم از دام خیلی بهتره موفق باشی.


ممنون
صرفا مقطع تحصیلی کفایت نمیکنه ولی منظورم اینه که دردسر کنکور دوباره ارشد و دکتری رو نداره

----------

